# Video Card upgrade for Dell Dimension 8400



## steve303 (Apr 8, 2008)

I would like to upgrade my current ATI Radeon x800 xt video card, I believe it is using PCI-E slot with 350 watt power supply. I have Dell Dimension 8400.
I was recommended by Dell to upgrade to Nvidia 8800 GT since it only requires 425 power supply and existing 350watt should be able to handle it.

1)is that the best video card I can upgrade to for 3d gaming?
2)I have seen some 8800 GTs on Newegg over clocked to 700MHz Core speed, do they require more power is it safer for me to go with regular 600Mhz?

Thank you.


----------



## DellCA (Nov 15, 2006)

This is John at Dell headquarters.

The 8800 GTs is a fine card for gaming, and *should* be more than adequate for most of your 3d gaming needs. Your Dell power supply is beefier than the wattage would indicate, but won't support that card adequately. The 8800 GT requires a power supply that supports 22 amps on its +12v rails, the GTs requires a power supply that supports 26 amps on its +12v rails, and the power supply in the 8400 only supports 18 amps.

It looks like either way you go, you'll want a bigger power supply.

Here's an article you may find interesting:

http://icrontic.com/articles/power_supplies_shocking_truth

John
Dell Customer Advocate


----------

